# Any heads up on the BA boxing day sales?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Any leaked info on items that would be on the sales? 

Would not mind a lifetime supply of Prime.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I just came from there. I asked and was told they don't know anything yet other than it starts from the 26th for 1 week.

The guy muttered under his breath that it was a real sale, not something like the crummy midnight madess one.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

vinjo said:


> I just came from there. I asked and was told they don't know anything yet other than it starts from the 26th for 1 week.
> 
> The guy muttered under his breath that it was a real sale, not something like the crummy midnight madess one.


Anything would have to be better than the last midnight madness sale lol...

I think they will release flyers soon.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone in Kitchener has the flyer already but the Admin does not want them to post it ( long story) I guess the tanks are the same price as last year and the salt as well but he isn't able to post it so...I hope someone here will


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Any leaked info on items that would be on the sales? D


Good thread. Thanks for starting it!


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

The flyer from last year for Boxing Day Sale is :
http://www.bigalscanada.com/BoxingDaySales/BoxingDaySales.html

Yeah on their site 

Their "real" midnight madness from April is:
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Other/Midnight Madness/Midnight_Madness_Apr_2010.html

The other one they had a while back which wasn't really much of a sale was:
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Midnight_Madness/Midnight_Madness_GTA.html?reloaded=true

Hope these help 

I found personally that the deals on the tanks aren't that amazing. I thought they were really good. When you compare the new tank prices from the Boxing Day Flyer's to the prices of a new tank at their North York location that lists all the tank prices on a nice sheet. It only comes to $30 cheaper off their regular tank prices. Going through all the hassle and crowd for $30 might be your call but not much of a deal IMHO.

I'm not exactly sure if you can buy these tanks at the Scarborough location for that regular price ($30 more then Boxing Day) but you can at the North York location.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Any leaked info on items that would be on the sales?
> 
> Would not mind a lifetime supply of Prime.


The tanks and the kits are pretty consistent.
You could subscribe to their e-mail list and get the deals before everyone else.
I subscribe and get the weekly deals a few days before they come out and they did that with their Midnight Madness deal 

You can subscribe on their site.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Kajendra said:


> The tanks and the kits are pretty consistent.
> You could subscribe to their e-mail list and get the deals before everyone else.
> I subscribe and get the weekly deals a few days before they come out and they did that with their Midnight Madness deal
> 
> You can subscribe on their site.


I subscribed years ago and I never get them any more weird


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I subscribed years ago and I never get them any more weird


Really? I subscribed like just a few months ago and they send a weekly flyer. Usually around friday. Maybe try subscribe again or check your junk mail? They give you a heads up on the weekly sales but I mainly did this for the midnight madness and boxing day flyer. I couldn't really visit the store that easily and waiting and searching it everyday wasn't really an option.

Try subscribe again and it should be okay I'd assume. Or e-mail them back after that


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Anything would have to be better than the last midnight madness sale lol...
> 
> I think they will release flyers soon.


Lol I went to last one and I honestly walked out of there with absolutly nothing. That's a first.

As for the weekly flyers I subscribed years ago as well and I've been getting them every week. My girlfriend subscribed a few months ago and after receiving 3 or 4 they stopped sending it to her. Very weird


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm hoping they're good, I have a good chunk of wagjag left


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I keep forgetting but how long does Prime last on the shelf?


----------

